# Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?



## Poempel (20. Juli 2011)

*Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Hallo,

Ich besitze seit kurzem einen Samsung UE46D8090. Nun möchte ich alle Filme die ich auf einer externen Festplatte an meinem PC habe auf den Fernseher streamen. Ich habe alle Filme in der Allshare Software freigeben, diese werden auch vom Fernseher gefunden und man kann sie auch abspielen. Das einzige Problem was ich dabei habe ist dass HD Filme (.mkv) sehr oft nachgeladen werden müssen. Mein Wlan Stick und der Fernseher können 300Mbit/s übertragen. Der Router schafft nur 54Mbit/s.


So jetzt die Frage: Reichen die 54Mbit/s nicht für HD Filme (1080p) aus? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Du kannst es ja mal berechnen: 54mbit sind im Optimalfall um die 6MB/Sekunde, was Du aber in der Praxis nicht haben wirst. Jetzt nimm mal die Filmdatei und teile deren MByte-Größe durch die Dauer des Filmes in Sekunden (also zB 95Min => Minuten mal 60 nehmen = 5700). Wenn der Wert 6MB oder größer ist, dann ist das WLAN zu langsam für diese Filme.


----------



## Poempel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Okay da komme ich auf maximal 1,5 MB/s. Und trotzdem ruckelt es. Wenn ich die Festplatte direkt an den Fernseher anstecke geht alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## EricX (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

1. Haben die Filme zufällig als Audio DTS/DCA?
2. Lassen sich Filme in AC3 flüssig streamen?
3. Ist die Möglichkeit gegeben den TV mal per Kabel an den PC zu hängen?

Gruß,
Eric


----------



## Poempel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Also jetzt hab ich meinen PC per Lan Kabel an den Router angeschlossen. Der Fernseher ist weiterhin per Wlan mit dem Router verbunden. So funktioniert das Streamen ohne Probleme, jedoch wäre das ein großer Aufwand das Lan Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen. Es muss also an der Wlan Verbindung liegen.

@EricX: 
1. & 2. Der Ton ist ist AC3 (manchmal auch DTS aber da ist es genauso)
               3. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich nicht. (Wie oben beschrieben funktioniert es ja auch)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

teste mal ohne Virenscanner und Firewall. Vlt. hat es mit denen was zu tun? Ach ja: nebenbei Filesharing oder so läuft nicht?


----------



## Poempel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

danke das probiere ich dann morgen. filesharing hab ich nicht laufen

Edit: So ich habe eben Virenscanner (Avast) und die Firewall ausgeschaltet doch das hat keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Poempel (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Ich schreib das mal in einem neuen Post um das nochmal ein bisschen zu pushen...

Ich habe das ganze jetzt mit einem anderen Router (auch 54Mbit/s) ausprobiert mit exakt dem gleichen Ergebnis 

Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat noch ein paar Tipps für mich...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Ich vermute, dass es Netto einfach vom Speed her nicht reicht. Vlt hat Dein Video auch im Schnitt nur 1,5MB/s, aber eben manchmal auch zB 4MB/s, und Dein WLAN schafft nur Netto zB 3MB/s. Teste doch mal, wenn es geht, mit einem Laptop: kopier mal eine größere Datei vom PC zum Laptop rüber und dann schau, wie lange das gedauert hat - dann kennst Du ungefähr den Netto-Wert des WLANs.


----------



## Poempel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Moment mal da war doch was... Mir ist schonmal aufgefallen dass ich beim Kopieren von Dateien zum Laptop über Wlan nur ca. 0,5 MB/s habe. 

Da würde doch sicher ein neuer Router mit Wlan im 802.11 n Standard Besserung bringen oder?

Edit: Wie siehts mit dem aus? http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WR1...tzwerk/dp/B002YETVTQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Die Frage ist, woran es liegt: wirklich am Router, oder ist was anderes Schuld? Und natürlich müssen alle beteiligten WLAN-Adapter auch DraftN beherrschen, damit es was bringt.

Ich hab einen TP-Link W8960NB, der hat auch ein DSL-Modem eingebaut, dafür kein gbit-LAN - ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Insofern spricht nichts gegen den WR1043ND.


----------



## Poempel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Ich denke es liegt daran dass die 54Mbit nicht reichen. Der PC und der TV können DraftN.

Wird die Wlan Geschwindigkeit halbiert (also theoretische 27Mbit/s) wenn beide Geräte per Wlan verbunden sind?

Ich kann ja so einen Router bestellen und wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht schicke ich ihn wieder zurück.


----------



## robbe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*



Poempel schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt daran dass die 54Mbit nicht reichen. Der PC und der TV können DraftN.
> 
> Wird die Wlan Geschwindigkeit halbiert (also theoretische 27Mbit/s) wenn beide Geräte per Wlan verbunden sind?


 
Genau das wird das Problem sein. Wenn mehrere W-lan Geräte im Netzwerk sind, müssen die sich die Verfügbare Geschwindigkeit teilen, und dann reichen die 54Mbits nicht mehr aus. Ein 300Mbits Router sollte hier denk ich mal Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## writerx (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Hallo zusammen,

der Fred ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, trotzdem trifft er voll auf mein Problem, und es scheint, als ob hier ein paar Fachkundige Menschen mitlesen, also versuche ich mal mein Glück:

Ich habe einen Samsung TV PS51E8090 und eine Fritzbox 6360. Der TV ist über WLAN mit der Fritzbox verbunden. Die Internetverbindung steht, HbbTV etc. funktioniert, aber das wichtigste nicht: Streamen von Filmen.

Diese liegen entweder auf dem USB-Stick, welcher an der Fritzbox hängt, oder kommen von meinem Samsung Galaxy S2 über Allshare.

Das Problem ist, das die Filme nach 3-5 Sekunden unterbrechen und nachladen.

Nun habe ich in der Fritzbox Oberfläche entdeckt, dass der Samsung TV nur mit max. 54 MBit/s mit der Fritzbox kommuniziert. Laptops arbeiten mit 250 MBit und mehr, der n-Standard funktioniert demnach.

Jemand eine Idee, was ich (außer LAN-Kabel legen  ) tun könnte?


----------



## Kaktus (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Wie wäre es mit D-Lan? Also Netzwerk über die Steckdose.


----------



## Poempel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Ich habe das Problem jetzt mittlerweile durch das Legen eines LAN Kabels  gelöst. So funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Komisch ist aber dass das  Streamen von meinem Galaxy S3 über WLAN ohne Probleme Funktioniert .


----------



## maikromashine (1. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Auch ich empfehle zum Streamen von Medien zum AVR oder TV DLAN.

1. günstige Einsteigersets von TP-LINK um 30,- (zwei Adapter mit zwei kurzen LAN-Kabeln)... hab ich selbst zuhause (200 mbit/s)
2. Sets sind günstig ausbaubar, zum Ausstatten weiterer Räume
3. weniger störanfällig, da immun gegen Störungen durch Funksignale (z.B. Universalfernbedienungen) ö.ä.

Es gibt einfach zu viele WLAN-Killer, die das Signal schwächen, vor allem, wenn das Signal durch mehrere Wände oder Decken muss, die dann evtl. noch Stahlverstrebungen haben oder Wasserleitungen führen.

Für eine evtl. spätere Anschaffung eines NAS zur zentralen Speicherung der Daten und zum Stromsparen (denn dann muss der PC nicht laufewn um auf Filme und  Musik zu zu greifen), sollten alle anderen Netzwerkkomponenten (Switch/Router) über Gbit-LAN verfügen.
Ansonsten dauern Kopiervorgänge ewig!!!


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Hast du mal einen Test gemacht was du für eine Geschwindigkeit über Dlan wirklich hast?Ich bezweifle, dass es 100mbit/s ausreizt.


Und es reicht aus wenn nur der Switch an dem alle Geräte angeschlossen sind Gigabit hat, der Router brauch dann keins.


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Interessante thematik, wäre aber noch interessanter jetzt zu wissen ob ein 300Mbit router/system abhilfe geschaffeb hätte!


----------



## maikromashine (2. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Test gemacht was du für eine Geschwindigkeit über Dlan wirklich hast?Ich bezweifle, dass es 100mbit/s ausreizt.
> 
> 
> Und es reicht aus wenn nur der Switch an dem alle Geräte angeschlossen sind Gigabit hat, der Router brauch dann keins.



PC, Drucker und NAS hängen am Router. Von dort geht's zum DLAN Adapter... dieser leitet weiter ins Wohnzimmer. Der DLAN Adapter dort verteilt dann das Signal über einen Switch an AVR und TV.

Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten vom PC zum NAS bewegen sich in diesem Aufbau zwischen 9-10 mb/s. Da der Router hier die Verbindung herstellt und dieser keinen Gigabit-LAN hat, liegt genau hier die Ursache darin.
Mit Gigabit sollten die Geschwindigkeiten dann bis zu 6 mal so hoch sein.

In Verwendung, folgendes NAS
RND2000v2 (ReadyNAS Duo v2)

...hier dazu noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netgear/RND2000_ReadyNAS_Duo_v2/959818/?


@shady1080

nicht zwingend, da ggf. die bereits genannten WLAN-Killer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hätten.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

also eigentlich ist die Übertragungsrate bei nem 54Mbit deutlich höher als das was du erreichst, ein neuer Router schafft also nicht unbedingt Abhilfe, je nachdem ob bei dir der Router oder der Laptop limitiert


----------



## GTA 3 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Samsung Allshare: Wlan für HD Filme zu langsam?*

Ich will keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Deswegen eine Frage. Ist das Streamen von Blurayfilmen mit Allshare möglich ?


----------

